# 3 in 1 oil bottle



## TheDiggerBoy91

Anyone know anything about this one?[8|] it's about 4 in. tall, rectangular, 1 1/2 in. wide, aqua, ABM, cork top (Actually, the cork is still in the bottle) Says: "'Three in One'" on one side and "3 in One Oil Co." on the other. Any idea of age and value?

                                                                      Thanx[][][]


----------



## akpi

Hey there Diggerboy,  The 3 in one oil bottle that you have is was used for what we now use WD-40 for.  If it has an applied lip its probably an 1890's bottle and if the lip has seems its early 1900's.  As for value they only sell for around $1-$3.  Happy diggin.

 Kevin


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91

Thanx Kevin. I knew they were pretty common. At least now I know how old it is. Thanx again.[][]


----------



## vnovakane

Hay ,anyone know about a 3 in 1 oil bottle that is approximatly 2 inches tall , green and triangular in shape. Has on one side:           
                                                SAMPLE
                                             3 IN ONE-OIL
                                             CLEANS,OILS,
                                               PROTECTS
 the bottle is ribbed,with a cork top which is inside the bottle.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91

Val, all I know about them is they're from the early 1900's and I believe are slightly scarcer than the regular ones.[]


----------



## tazmainiendigger

Hi Val, My gal Wendy just got that bottle this week, honest!![8D] This is the 3rd smallest bottle I have ever seen excluding vicks drops and hoods pills!  Nice color and they dont take up much room! Taz  P:S sorry about the rough stone masons hands![:-]


----------



## vnovakane

[] THANK YOU ...
 I have alot of other bottles that are from an old mine dump...


----------



## akpi

Hello Val,  Just yesterday I saw one of those green triangular 3 in one bottles for sell for $12.00.  Im not sure if that is the average price but that is what they were asking.


----------



## idigjars

Taz, great pic, thanks for sharing. []


----------



## diggs

The 3in1 bottle is in the kovels bottle book 2004.It lists for 6.00.I dug up one that is in ex. condition.Good find.


----------



## diggs

hey digger boy, kevin was just a little off with his price.I do alot of research.I have alot of books.holler if you need anything,I,ll be glad to help if I can.


----------

